
Apple proposes new audio peripheral interface connector - yborg
https://9to5mac.com/2017/02/06/apple-ultra-accessory-connector-uac-mfi-made-for-iphone-headphones/#more-466445
======
MBCook
ArsTechnica has an article on this. It's not new (Apple is using a different
name), Apple didn't develop it, and they're adding to to MFi because 3rd
parties asked for it. There's nothing special, it's just another form factor
for a USB connection.

